
Ask HN: Best place to find devops / Heroku consultants? - msencenb
Been stuck on a DNS &#x2F; Heroku domain &#x2F; automated certificate problem for longer than I&#x27;d like to admit.<p>Where do you find devops consultants? Specific website, or just your personal network?
======
haidrali
Check

[https://www.cloud66.com/](https://www.cloud66.com/)

[https://www.engineyard.com/](https://www.engineyard.com/)

------
holografix
Have you tried logging a ticket? If you’re a Heroku enterprise customer you
probably have a CSA assigned to your account

